# What is this and what will kill it?



## colekbg (Sep 11, 2021)

I thought I killed this in the fall, but it has come back and brought friends. Spread Speedzone, tenacity and 24D.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

The top picture is Chickweed and the bottom is Corn Speedwell.

Anything with Triclopyr will kill them.


----------



## Gramen (Jan 3, 2022)

The top picture is Cardamine hirsuta. Not a chickweed.


----------



## Gramen (Jan 3, 2022)

https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/plant-problems/weeds/hairy-bittercress-control.htm


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Oops! I missed the segmented leaves. They looked like they came right from the stem. I have enough of it around here I shoulda known better.


----------

